# My Stuff



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Electronis:
HK635 AVR Denon 1920 Berhinger EP2500 Belkin PF60
Directv HR20 HD Reciever Recorder
Speakers:
Onix Rockets mains 750s center Bigfoot and rear 250s RLP15 SoundSplinter Sono
Display: 
Visio 50"Plasma Directv HR20 HD Reciever Recorder


----------

